
Techno-Sublime: A review of Benoït Mandelbrot's autobiography (2013) - fanf2
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v35/n21/brian-rotman/techno-sublime
======
moomin
Went to a talk given by BM many years ago. A friend’s characterisation of it
“This Set, which is mine” became a meme I remember to this day.

Phenomenal self-publicist. Less clear what he actually did. Other than
generalise Julia Sets.

